# Doctors Say Tick Borne Powassan Virus Is Worse Than Lyme Disease



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2015/04...ne-powassan-virus-is-worse-than-lyme-disease/


----------

